# Oil spill into the air filter



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

1.6 carb EZ engine:




The hose I have marked is factory put here, but in my case, an amount of oil spills through this hose, and in a very short time the air filter becomes dirty.

What does this tell us about the engine condition? The engine has about 160 000 km (about 120 kmiles)

Is there a problem in the head, or in the block (pistons...)

And is this hose necessary to be mounted on 1.8 8v gti PB engine, or it can be detached, and implemented under the car, and the hole in air filter box blocked, as I have done on my engine, to prevent the air filter dirty?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

orwikcons said:


> . . . or it can be detached, and implemented under the car, and the hole in air filter box blocked, as I have done on my engine, to prevent the air filter dirty?


That depends on the emission laws where you live. You can place an oil seperator or collector in the hose to trap most of the oil. You can stuff the hose with course steelwool to try and seperate the oil from the air while in the hose (this does help). I would guess that the rings are worn a little too much and the blow-by it too great. Some oil getting through is normal as there is no factory seperator or valve.


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

well if alot of oil is getting by ur rings might be going bad. any way x2 on top catch can, steel wool(becareful) or get a pvc breather and call it done.


----------



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

What is a PVC breather?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

PCV valve possibly? and those things only work good when they have fairly high manifold vacuum sucking on them. oh.. duh.. this thing has plenty, its a gasser... sorry, i was having a diesel moment


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

orwikcons said:


> What is a PVC breather?


lol sorry its called pcv. i get confused with the plastic pipe...

any way this is what i am refering to.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/63-9...tZVintageQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

it is universal. u can put on any car. go to autozone or discount auto parts and they will have them.


----------

